# furned [turned]



## Gurri10

The whole sentenced goes like that : "as the feed handle is furned, so does the scale"


----------



## El Hondureño

There is no such word as furned in the English language


----------



## te gato

Gurri10 said:
			
		

> The whole sentenced goes like that : "as the feed handle is furned, so does the scale"


Hola Gurri10;
Bienvenida to the forum..
Do you think maybe it should be.."as the feed handle is Turned, so does the scale"??
te gato


----------



## te gato

Found this web site..I am sorry furned is a word..I do not know exactly what it means, looking into it some more..

http://www.ganter-griff.com/kate/471.htm

te gato


----------



## lauranazario

Tampoco encontré nada en mis diccionarios técnicos bajo "furn" o "furned". Es probable que sea un error de imprenta. Creo que podría ser *T*urned... pero esperemos por corroboración de Gurri10, la persona que hizo la consulta original.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gurri10

Thank you very much for your help. I still have not found the word. I might turned, as I found other mispellings in the text.


----------



## Consuelo

me parece que tiene que ver con algun tipo de artesania 
no se si tomar eso como *modelado con arcilla * porque tambien se aplica al hielo
no se como sera el verbo original pero ahi lo tienes en pasado


----------



## Gurri10

I found it!!!!! 

It was not a misspelling. I have found the word many more times and Consuelo is right. I am translating the instruction manual of a lathe, so the mening is 'modelado' as Consuelo says but in this case not on clay but on wood or metal and using a lathe.


----------



## Consuelo

Gurri10 said:
			
		

> I found it!!!!!
> 
> It was not a misspelling. I have found the word many more times and Consuelo is right. I am translating the instruction manual of a lathe, so the mening is 'modelado' as Consuelo says but in this case not on clay but on wood or metal and using a lathe.


Ufg! crei que me estaba carrileando con eso gracias por compartir tu hallazgo con todos


----------



## frida-nc

Para eliiminar confusion, he encontrado en un diccionario:

*Lathe 3*

*Definition:* A machine for *turning*, that is, for shaping articles of wood, metal, or other material, by causing them to revolve while acted upon by a cutting tool. 

Pueden haber usado "furning" en el texto, pero es sin embargo un error.
Saludos.


----------

